
Ask HN: Best Books on the DotCom Bubble? - lordleft
Looking like something like &#x27;Disrupted&#x27; or &#x27;Bad Blood&#x27; for the DotCom era; I&#x27;ve always been interested in the story of products&#x2F;companies like Pets.com, etc.
======
japhyr
Totally Wired, by Andrew Smith, is a pretty interesting read.

[https://www.amazon.com/Totally-Wired-Harris-Dotcom-
Swindle/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Totally-Wired-Harris-Dotcom-
Swindle/dp/080212934X/)

------
baud147258
Not a book, but here's an inside story from a developper in a DotCom era web
company:

[https://www.shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/?p=35194](https://www.shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/?p=35194)

But he's also explaining a lot of entrepreneur/technical details, since most
of his usual audience is not familiar with those, unlike HN.

------
brylie
Not a book, but a good documentary:

Startup.com

[https://youtu.be/ibuiUXOTE4M](https://youtu.be/ibuiUXOTE4M)

------
eb0la
Try the first $20 million is the hardest, ir the nudist un the night shift by
PO Bronson.

They are both about the dotxom boom: the first one is a novel about java. The
second is journalism (if I remember well).

------
HeyLaughingBoy
I have a copy of _After the Gold Rush_ on a bookshelf somewhere. I don't
remember much about it, other than I liked it at the time :-)

